# Hicks Capudine



## #1twin (Feb 11, 2009)

This is a picture of two Hicks bottles I have dug a few of. The smaller one I assume was a sample embossed HICKS CAPUDINE for HEADACES. I also have the sample version that CURES HEADACHES. The larger bottle is embossed HICKS CAPUDINE FOR ALL HEADACHES, COLDS, INDEGESTION, ETC. I did not find any of them in Matt's Medicine price guide 2008. Are they just too common to be listed?? I would like to know their value? I know they are not high priced items, but I am trying to put price's on my bottles so when I pass on my children won't get rid of everything for nothing. 
 If you could help me out Matt I would appreciate it. If anyone out there has not bought Gunterhess's CDROM price guide you are missing out. It is incredible!  Thanks,  Marvin


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 11, 2009)

Bad news, the sample may be woryh a few bucks?

http://www.antiquebottles.com/common.html


----------



## Wilkie (Feb 11, 2009)

I have the larger one.  I'm interested in the small one if you have one you'd like to sell.  

 On this forum I found the following mention on the Hicks:  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-9125/mpage-1/tm.htm#9174


> ORIGINAL: Humabdos
> 
> If your new to Bottle collecting you might find this list helpful. This list is from Antique Bottle Collector's Haven list of common (worthless) bottles.[sm=rolleyes.gif]
> I think I have everyone of these! [&o] Even though most are "worthless" I still like them! [&:]
> ...


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 11, 2009)

I have the small one Wilkie. Yours with the rubifoam if you want it. I also can send you a nice Boston Jake I found for cheap too.
 Just keep me in mind if you come across any NH stuff. Drop me your addy.


----------



## Wilkie (Feb 11, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Oldtimer
> 
> I have the small one Wilkie. Yours with the rubifoam if you want it. I also can send you a nice Boston Jake I found for cheap too.
> Just keep me in mind if you come across any NH stuff. Drop me your addy.


 
 Richard, you are the man!  Thanks.  I pm'd you with my address.  You can email me or pm me with the amount you want.


----------



## madman (Feb 11, 2009)

hey marvin, ive dug alot of hicks over the years,  and yes there common,   but a neat bottle, ive never seen a hicks with indegestion on it,  mine read for headaches colds and gripp or cripp, heres the pics, oh and buy the way the list posted above of worthless bottles  yes there common, but there not worthless theres allways new collectors who will buy them        ----madman


----------



## madman (Feb 11, 2009)

pix


----------



## madman (Feb 11, 2009)

gripp???????


----------



## capsoda (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey Marvin, They are common. I have about 20 or so in different sizes and different embossing. It was opium so I wouldn't say the little one was a sample because there was enough in them to knock down 4 or 5 lumber jacks. The are neat bottles. 

 Hay Mike, The gripp is a bad case of food no move after all used up, bound up, a nott in your pucker stream.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 11, 2009)

grippe was another name for influenza. 

 The small version is pretty cool not sure I have seen one of those.


----------



## casperwhiskey (Feb 12, 2009)

Raleigh NC cure!! The hardest one is the small size embossed Hick's headach cure. Thereis also a Rare label under glass with a man's head pictured


----------



## #1twin (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you all. I knew they were common, I just did not know how many versions of the product  there were. I have two that say  "for headaches", one that "cures headaches" (all small) and 6 of the endigestion type. Thank you very much Madman for the pics. 

 Marvin


----------

